# e-book in progress, need a little info



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok fellas, gals, so I've got an e-book in the works and I'm battling with myself trying to figure out a selling price for it. I don't want to make it too expensive, but the information in it will be quite valuable to all golfers so I'm not just going to give it away.

I don't want to reveal too much, but basically it is going to be various ways for any golfer with a handicap over 7ish to shave at least 4-5 strokes off their game quite easily. The methods described won't require any swing changes at all and no I'm not selling some piece of junk swing trainer. The book will list several different methods so if one isn't for you, there will be one that fits and WILL lower your scores. The book will probably be around 50 pages with pictures, but that's a rough estimation. There will also be a few included bonuses.

What I'd like to know, from you wonderful golfforum.com subscribers, is what you feel is a good price point and/or what you feel the target market of golfers would be willing to pay. I was thinking about charging around $12-$14 to non forum members, and perhaps giving a discount to golfforum.com subscribers of a couple bucks.

Any input is greatly appreciated.

P.S. Moderators if this is against any rules I apologize. I'm not plugging anything here. Just trying to get a little bit of info from an easily reachable source. After all, this may help everyone on here, so I figured I'd be doing our members a disservice if I didn't ask!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I would say a safe bet would be from $20-$30, if you really wanto compete with oter books out there. BTW, where'd you end up getting the pics?


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

i'm guessing paperback book. So i would guess 10-15 would be a good price.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Foster4, 10-15 sounds about right. If it goes over big and there's another one in the mix, then you can bump the price.

Del


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

12-15 sounds good to me


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

If it was 10$ I would buy it Im young so I dont have a lot of money to fork over for this so 10-15 sounds good. lmk when its finished I need to shave a few strokes off


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

50 pages of information...full of pics, and ya'll are saying $10??


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

Id agree, 50 page paperback $12-$15. If it was hardback, Id bump that to $20-$25.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Well the thing is, it will be strictly an e-book to start off. Meaning I'm not going to print it and sell it in book stores. I'm simply going to sell it online downloadable as a .pdf or something of the sort. This is how I can sell it so cheaply. I've never written a full length book before, and this is bordering on that, so the goal is to get a little bit of book writing experience, while creating a valuable resource for all golfers, but more than anything, I'm not doing this to just make a little money, I'm doing it to help people score better.

You can go buy some BS swing course that promises to have you shooting 10 shots better in one practice session, but believe me, they're bogus and don't work. And the shady thing is, you'll pay $150-$300 for those. What I want to do is develop an affordable product that works, not trick people with clever marketing.

Thanks for the replies fellas. Your information is invaluable and rest assured, you'll all get a discount when it's finished. As of now, I haven't set a timeline as I have A LOT going on right now.

BTW 300, any pictures or supplementary videos that I use will be taken myself or with the help of a friend.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

By the way guys, as the book develops, I may be asking more questions and/or updating this thread with information as to when you can expect it to be finished or perhaps give some sneak peaks on my website, which by the way, is close to being done, I just need to organize things a little more.

I'm sure as I get down to the final drafts, I'll be banging my head against the wall with the stresses that come along with writing. I'll look at this thread as a way to keep me motivated.

Also, as I do have a good outline of the content, the book is not written yet, and your suggestions are more than welcome. This book is for everyone here and all golfers alike, so your input and feedback is very important to me.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Very interesting, would be glad to see something like this work. It might be worth talking to the admin to see if he can host it for you or provide a link on this site for you.


----------



## fender1993 (Jul 2, 2007)

10-15 sounds ok


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

$10-$15 for a 50-page ebook is definitely attractive. If you consider other golf e-books in the market, relatively I think it is cheap.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

My suggestion Cody is DO NOT RE-READ YOUR OWN COPY, or you'll end up re-writing your book ten times. Find an English teacher who plays golf, and let her/him read it and suggest corrections. 

Del


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ha I probably will. I have a habit of perfection when I write. I've been checking out some other prices and I've seen some for as much as 50, but others as low as 10. With as much quality content as I plan on providing with this, and also considering my desired audience, it will probably be somewhere in the bottom third of that range, 20-25. Thanks again for the suggestions.

Fitz, I'll definitely keep that idea in mind as the book progress. Thx again!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, good luck to you bud! I didn't realize you were going to sell it through a site..so like 10-$15, will certainly attract people to it.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I don't think I'm quite ready to crack the barrier into bookstores just yet! We'll see how this one turns out.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I have the best ideas for how to write this thing when I'm trying to sleep. I think I'm gonna start going to bed with my laptop next to me. I may not ever sleep again.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

HAAA! I do the same thing..I'm laying in head, trying to sleep, when suddenly I become plagued with a random thought or idea..


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> I have the best ideas for how to write this thing when I'm trying to sleep


HA! Me too. I always have some piece I'm writing, a drum solo or cadence or transcription or something, and the best ideas always come when I can't get to my drums.  

/back on topic

So what kind of content will be in the book? You said no swing tips, so I'm thinking psychological and course management strategies. Is that pretty close? That stuff is interesting to me, and I'd be willing to shell out $10 for it.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Mostly it will be strategical, but not all. There will be other ways to shave strokes that won't involve strategy or swing methods at all. You'll just have to wait and find out what those are. This is going to be a book full of knowledge. Knowledge will be the main key to shaving strokes here.

I would like to write a swing tips book eventually, but I'd rather start with this, because in all honesty, this is the stuff golfers can benefit the most from because it requires no big changes. Just better use of the 6 inches between your ears.

My goal is to create something that everyone can benefit from, so if you don't fit into one category of the book, you'll learn something from the other parts. The thing that is going to set it apart from other books out there will be the pictures and video support I am going to provide along with it. For the harder concepts to understand, I'll create a short video for the reader.

There will be things that will benefit the weekender and things that will benefit single digit handicappers. I'm very excited about it. I better stop typing before I go too far!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Got a few good pics for this on Sunday. As soon as I can get my bud to help me, I have a lot more planned.


----------



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> My suggestion Cody is DO NOT RE-READ YOUR OWN COPY, or you'll end up re-writing your book ten times. Find an English teacher who plays golf, and let her/him read it and suggest corrections.
> 
> Del


cbwheeler, if you're considering taking up this advice I would like to offer my services free of charge to you. I am not an English teacher yet, but I am an English major and plan to teach English when I finish school.

I have edited one book already, by a Chinese man whose English was so poor that I felt more like a translator than an editor.

Like I said, it would be free of charge. All I would ask in return is that you give me a good reference if I get the opportunity to edit other books in the future.

Let me know.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks, I'll definitely keep that in mind!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Got a lot of good info going with this guys. Been working hard on it


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

You must be playing your buns off Cody, where the heck you been hiding. There was a posting here the other day looking for a golf instructor, and I thought of you, but didnt know how to get ahold of you... "Golfers Needed ... Want Your Help"

Del


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ha sorry man. I've got a new job that I've been learning so I haven't been able to post as much  I should be able to post now more though, because things have calmed down a little bit. Feel free to PM me anytime. I get notifications when I have a message in my email.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey guys. I've kinda started rethinking how I am going to do this book. I've got all of the pages planned out and even halfway written, but still haven't been able to take many pictures.

I've been sooo busy with other things that this has sort of taken a side seat. I just wanted to hop on here and let you all know that although this may be delayed til the spring, I am going to do it, and everyone here will have first dibs.

I'll set up a mailing list when the time draws closer.

As of now, I'm focusing on getting my website up and running so I can have a place to promote it, as well as establish a bit more credibility in the meantime.

Right now, I'll leave you with my new slogan.

CW Golf Instruction
Making a Complicated Game ... Simple

I'll try to hop on here a few minutes a day and answer questions for folks. I know a lot of you are going nuts over the winter. I know I am too. Take good care everyone.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

any update on this?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Matt,

Yep it's coming along slowly. It's about 30 pages without pictures right now. I expect over 100 with full color pictures once everything is finished. I can't work on it every day b/c I have so many other things going on right now, including the start of golf season and students knocking down my door 

I will be opening up a mailing list here in the next few weeks for input. Anyone on the list will get the launch price, which will probably be about half off. I will probably pick a few random people to give the book to for free testimonials purposes.

No worries. It will get finished, but it may be a while. I wish I could work on it all day every day, but that is just not a possibility. Thanks for asking Matt 

I'm not setting a release date yet because the writing process is taking A LOT longer than I figured it would. I'm getting a couple of colleagues of mine to contribute through interviews I will be doing.

This is something I want to get done, but I don't want to rush it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

this sounds interesting should be a good read. I like your new slogan too. Great work keep us updated


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I am going to try to post on here more now that I've got some more time. I definitely want golfforum to have first dibs on this and any other projects I am working on.

I am considering releasing a small short game guide in the next couple of months as well. This is something I get a lot of questions about and I believe it would be a great resource for this forum and the whole golfing community. The book this thread mentions is still my main project, however, the short game guide will be very valuable as well.

All of these books will include a lot of other bonus material with them and will all be eligible for affiliate promotion once they have been released to the general public (means anyone that is approved can sell them and receive commissions per sale).


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi all. I just wanted to update this. I've put this on hold for a bit as I've had a TON of requests for short game advice lately so I have started on a short game book to fulfill this need.

The short game is what people struggle with the most and what costs golfers so many strokes because it is so tedious. I've noticed a lot of short game questions on this board as well as many others. I'll be releasing the short game book first, then finishing the other soon after.

It's coming along well and will be very in-depth and helpful to all skill levels. I look forward to releasing it at a hefty discount to golfforum members. I'll have a sign-up list ready to go soon.


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like a really interesting read. I'll definitely be interested when both books are finished. Good luck on the project.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Both of these books sound really interest Look forward to more updates.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

The short game book is coming along a few pages per day. It's hard to work on with everything else I have going on, but I'm making good progress. It's around 30 pages now single spaced. Once it's finished I'll get some great pictures and release initial copies to golfforum members.

I'm glad everyone is so interested.

Stay tuned.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi all. The short game book is about 3/4 of the way done, the writing phase that is. I still have to take pictures and put in the final touches, but that shouldn't take too much longer. I'm not making any dates, b/c I have a lot going on, but just wanted to post an update.

I'm looking for some input as to what sorts of short game questions forum members would like answered. I'd like to put an FAQ in the book as well as add some content from actual players with actual questions.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Woohoo! I just finished the bunker section. Just a few more to go and then I get to go take pictures and videos!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

stop teasing and can we have some sneak peeks?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmm sure. I think that's a good idea. Here's the intro section. There's not any techniques in here, but it will give you an idea of my writing style and the power of what a great short game can do.

Introduction

Buying this book is one of the smartest decisions you have ever made. You sir or madam, are in my good graces already. If you are reading this sentence, you have a firm understanding that the short game is where golf is conquered. Possession of a rock-solid short game can take a 90 to an 83, and 83 to a 77, a 77 to a 71, and a 71 to a 67. You’ll hear me say this more than once throughout this book. A one inch putt counts the same number of strokes as a 300 yard drive. No matter how much you practice your swing, no matter how many balls you hit on the range, you will NEVER be a great golfer without a solid short game.

What’s the best thing about having a good short game? It makes you that much more confident from everywhere else. You have the confidence that if you miss the green, you are going to be able to get up and in for par, or bogey at the very worse. This takes an extraordinary amount of pressure off of the rest of your game. You’ll be amazed at how many pins you can shoot at when you know in the back of your mind that your amazing short game is there to bail you out if you miss.

Make no mistake; even the best golfers in the world miss four to six greens per round. What makes them great is that they are able to get the ball close to the hole in even the stickiest of situations, because they know how, and they have practiced these shots enough to be confident in themselves.

Are You Serious?

Here’s a staggering statistic for you. In the 2007 Master’s at Augusta National, Justin Rose hit 5 of 18 greens. A professional golfer hit only 5 greens in a round of golf. But here’s the kicker. Rose was the leader after firing a 3-under 67 in his round when he hit only 5 greens. How? His short game was spectacular on this particular day. Rose needed only 20 putts that day, meaning he 1 putted 16 times, and 2 putted only twice, 2 of which were greens he hit in regulation. Rose got up and in for par every chance he got, which is completely doable for anyone.

Now consider this. If you are good enough at golf to get the ball within 30 yards of the green in regulation (1 shot on a par 3, 2 shots on a par 4, 3 shots on a par 5), which most golfers can do, then all you need to do to shoot relatively well is get up and down on half of your missed greens and 2 putt the rest. That’s 9 over par for a round. This means you can miss EVERY green in a round of golf and still shoot an 81. If you don’t get up and down on any green, that’s a 90 or above.

Now say you hit 6 greens in a round; not that difficult to do if you have an average amount of skill. Now you get up and down on half of the greens you missed in that round. So out of your 12 missed greens, you get up and down on 6 of them, and 2-putt the rest that you hit. So assuming you don’t make any birdie putts in there (which you probably will), then you’ve just shot 6 over par for a round – a 78!

I could keep going but I think you get the point. That is the power of the short game. It’s easy to learn, I’ll make it fun for you to practice. All that is left is for you to find the motivation within yourself to do it. Here’ some for you. A 78 is in your future fellow golfer. How’s that for motivation? You know you wanna see 70s on your scorecards.

Fairways and Greens,
Cody Wheeler
PGTAA Master Instructor


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that sounds very interesting I want more now. Thanks for putting that up. you made me feel abit bad about my game but I know that there's lots of room for i improvement in my game.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Use that to drive your improvement. There is a motivation section in the book too. It touches on things exactly like this. An emotion such as feeling bad about your short game is a powerful motivator.

I will post a preview thread as the book gets closer to completion.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks looking forward to it


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok all. I basically have all of the short game book's content written. Now I have to get the pictures in as well as proofread and clean it up a little bit. There is still some work to do, but I am going to go ahead and open up the discount list. The subscribers of this list will be given a memnbers only discount and will also be featured on the sales page if they choose to submit a testimonial. There won't be any emails sent from this list until the book is finished other than the first auto-reply.

Here is the link - CW Golf - Making A Complicated Game Simple

You HAVE to be on this list to get discount. If you're not, you won't know where the discount link is.


----------

